# Saddle Fitter Recommendations? Somerset



## MorganAN00 (5 October 2017)

Covering the Yeovil/Podimore area need 7 saddles fitting. TIA


----------



## supertramp (6 October 2017)

Garretts saddlers, Julia is fab, wouldnt have anyone else .  Based in Cheddar.


----------

